# Type me based on video of me



## crimsongarnet (Feb 12, 2018)

It's hard to tell when someone is filming themselves since people may be self conscious of what they say on record and may not be completely themselves. But, based on just your micro expressions, vocal tone and body movements I would say an ENTP 7w8.


----------



## BlueViolet (Dec 14, 2019)

You present as an extrovert because you like group things, interviews, and social media. I think you're an Ne dominant with P preference because a lot of your video involves seeking random opportunities to do fun stuff. Being Ne dominant would make you Si inferior. I don't hear you talk about the past, but you're hanging out with your uncle, and you respect his wishes not to video record him. I think you're Fe because your mood matches what's going on currently, and you're not referencing your individual values out of context. You talk about asking people to rate you, so you prefer to make decisions based on values, most importantly, those of society. Being Fe would make you Ti, which does a lot of cause-and-effect thinking, going on trails of "what if, then."So, I say: ENTP


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

Surreal Snake said:


> ESFP so/sx Type. 7


I agree with this typing.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

ESFx and leaning towards ESFJ. You remind me a lot of some ESFJs I've known over the years, especially at same age. But in any case the SF is the most obvious, you might be S dom even. I laugh at people suggesting ENPs you guys obv haven't met any.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> ESFx and leaning towards ESFJ. You remind me a lot of some ESFJs I've known over the years, especially at same age. But in any case the SF is the most obvious, you might be S dom even. I laugh at people suggesting ENPs you guys obv haven't met any.


True, I don't see or hear or feel strong Ne there at all.
I think the misconception here is quirky and fun = strong Ne.
Se and Fe can be just as quirky, awkward and stuff like that, really any function can be. She is only talking about sensory stuff and people. Her coffee, roller coasters, festivals/parties, her uncle... 
The future seems to be her weak point. She seems to be at ease with the moment. That makes me think Se dominant and Ni inferior. But sure, I can see where ESFJ is coming from. She also wants new ideas, tries to reach new ideas, asks for ideas... which indicates teritary Ne, maybe.
Srong Ne on the other hand... no way.


----------



## BlueViolet (Dec 14, 2019)

I've got her functions right, but her stack order wrong, then. I could see ESFJ instead of ENTP. 
(True, I don't know any confirmed ENTPs in my life, and I believe they are more mischievous.)

I disagree with ESFP because Fe is strong in this woman. A person with Fi wouldn't ask strangers to evaluate her unless she was in crisis and Te was pulling her to decide how to change what is wrong with her. She presents this idea as something fun and affirming.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

I’d go ESFP. Your uncle has a Fe smile though!


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

AllOne said:


> I've got her functions right, but her stack order wrong, then. I could see ESFJ instead of ENTP.
> (True, I don't know any confirmed ENTPs in my life, and I believe they are more mischievous.)
> 
> I disagree with ESFP because Fe is strong in this woman. A person with Fi wouldn't ask strangers to evaluate her unless she was in crisis and Te was pulling her to decide how to change what is wrong with her. She presents this idea as something fun and affirming.


Yes, for someone with Fi that would probably be crisis behavior. But I got a different vibe of her wanting to do that. To me it seemed just like some kind of random fun (and popular) video idea. Just something to do. I didn't get the feeling that she wants to do it because she cares what other people think.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

My first thought was EXXP also, then I thought ENTP, then ENFP but it's hard to narrow it down. I did get more of an Ne vibe though than Se.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Whatever it is - it's S and it's not T.
xSFx


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

You seem like a 7w6. Either ENFP or ESFP - not sure which one. However, you do remind me of an ESFP I dated once - you both have similar laughs.
I only watched the first video by the way.


----------



## Cupcakemonster (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you all for your suggestions in my type me thread. 

So I've settled on that I'm probably an ESTP 7w8 2w3 8w9 so/sx 

It would make sense too, because it seems like a lot of you guys are picking up strong Se & Fe vibes from me. 

I actually analyze excessively in my head, so that would explain Ti (though you guys wouldn't see that). 

I think I also can display high Ne because it's something that I admire in a lot of other people, & kind of picked up on how to mimick it, in a way. 

Ni would make sense for me too, because I do get times where I feel like "omg I need to plan the rest of my life out right now! & I need to know exactly how I'm going to make this plan happen!" Also, when I finally do think I have a plan & it doesn't turn out, all I can think about is a single negative future that overwhelms me. 

I'm also good at reading people. I pick up on non verbals REALLY good. Facial expressions, voice inflections, etc. & My brain will suddenly spout something about the person to myself, based on their behavior I've observed. It's not a 'it could be this or this or this' it's a very straightforward like "something's off about this person. Watch out because something's going to happen with them in the future if you don't". To me, that seems like Ni insight?


----------



## Cupcakemonster (Dec 15, 2019)

Adding questionnaire answers

1) 25 yr. old female. Considering ESFP, ENFP, ESTP, ENTP, ENFJ, & ESFJ.

2) I'm not sure what my purpose in life is, but I guess I would say it's to experience as many things as possible and to hopefully make a positive impact on those around me.

3) Greed is the 7 deadly sin I relate to the most, I would say. I like expensive food, clothes, cars, etc. and dream about working my way up a company and/or being a successful entrepreneur. I'm a workaholic. I rarely take time off of work, and will happily work 60 hours a week if it means making and saving more money for myself.

4) Friend wise I'm drawn to funny laid back people. Relationship wise I'm not looking for a relationship at all. In fact, if any of you know about attachment types, I think I'm a dissmisive avoidant.

5) I admire people that are better at time management and following through with things than me. I have a ton of interesting ideas that never seem to go anywhere. I also seem to overestimate what I can get done in a specific amount of time.

6) In college I took psychology, early childhood education, & communication classes. I couldn't decide what I wanted to major in and didn't finish my degree though.

7) I work in a warehouse on the ship dock at the moment. I'm one of the people who train the new hires, too. 2 jobs I will never do again is be a server or a cashier. Besides the money being bad imo, it turns me from being a friendly person to straight up being a cynical, people hating person.

8) When I meet new people I focus on their general attitude & the vibe I get from them.

9) I feel like humanity is more bad/neutral than good. I think selfishness is the biggest problem the human race faces.

10) I have a lot of hobbies. Sports, physical activities, decorating, cooking, baking, reading about a ton of random things- astrology, different religions, psychology stuff, etc. I like politics (I'm a libertarian). I like the arts like going to see plays.

11) What I like to do with friends depends on that friend(s). I'm usually down for any activity/social event, but I'm also cool with ordering a pizza & binge watching shows/movies & just talking one on one with someone or just going for a long walk/drive.

12) If I was cursed by a witch I would like to lose my memories. I find that dwelling on past events holds people back from the present/future a lot.

13) I think I can "merge" with other people. I find myself liking music, shows, etc. that people do around me. I'll get into new fashion styles because of people I'm around. Also, I'll start picking up people's phrases & the way they talk.

14) I'm organized with my items usually. (Not OCD organized). However, I never use a planner or plan out my days off or anything like that. I don't mind a messy space at all, though.

15) Comfort to me is being able to be completely relaxed with someone. I'm a Taurus, so of course I love my fuzzy slippers, blankets, etc. & Don't forget comfort food, yum!

1-what makes you angry?
People irritating me, people being unnecessarily rude or smart to me, jealousy, people taking themselves or comments/jokes too seriously, people acting like I don't know how to do something that I'm good at, & people acting like they're better than anyone else.

2-what do you like/dislike most about people?
As someone who likes to psychoanalyze people, I love how complex yet simple people are. I like how different each person's lives and journey's can be, and learning all about them. I like how people can band together for causes. I like how funny people can be & laughing with them.

I dislike a lot of people's general attitudes. I dislike when people are overly serious & have no sense of humor. I dislike when people can't laugh at themselves. I dislike how quickly people can go from being friendly to being mean/angry/ignore you without explaining why or for the littlest things. I dislike how selfish people can be.

3-do you like animals? why?
Yes. They're fun to observe & interact with.

4-what do you like most about the favorite people in your life?
I like how I can say any & everything to them & the fun times we have together. I like when they find new activities etc. for us to do.

5-what do you like/dislike most about yourself?
I like a lot about myself. I think I'm smart & know about a lot of different topics, I think I'm funny, I'm ambitious, I'm good with people when I want to be, I'm good at teaching people different things, & I catch on to things easily.

I dislike how I overthink things so much. I can analyze any & everything to death. I dislike how impulsive & reactive I can be at times. I dislike my anger at times.

6-do you care about being fashionable? why/why not?
Yes. People including yourself have to look at your clothes all day long & appearances are probably the first thing people notice about you anyway, but that's not even why. It's just fun to buy things that you like & that look good. It's definitely cool when people comment on your clothes though. For example, a guy at work yesterday said "good sneaker game" to me because I wore new Nike's one day & new Puma's the next. I would happily drop $400+ on designer clothes if I felt I had enough money saved up from working hard & budgeting my money, too.

7-do you prefer to fit in or stand out?
I think, just like I'd assume most other people, I try to do a little bit of both. I wouldn't want to be "basic" or agree with other people just for the sake of fitting in, but I also don't see a reason to try to stand out just for the sake of being different. I feel like I can fit in with any group of people usually. I can be sporty, edgy, preppy, nerdy... my interest are all over the place. I like to put my own spin on things, though. For example, if I wear a basic item like Ugg boots they can't be the plain tan ones. They have to be purple or black ones with the bows on the back. idk if that's a good example lol but I'm sure you guys get the point.

8-what activities do you enjoy?
Sports, other hands-on things like playing pool, watching YouTubers & getting creative ideas from them, trying new foods, traveling, watching TV, debating politics or watching political stuff, watching stand up comedy, & probably a million other things.

9-what makes you feel secure?
I don't want to feel secure. I want to keep pushing past my comfort zones & expand myself. I guess I'd say making & saving money.

10-do you like being in a relationship? why/why not?
It's not a main focus. I like being independent. However, it's nice to have someone's company you genuinely enjoy & can share thoughts, feelings, & experiences with.

11-what do you love and why? Could be people, things, places, etc...
I love trying new things. I feel like I'd sound like an asshole if I didn't say I love my family. lol I love my friends. I love entertainment. Sports, movies, TV shows, books, music, plays, etc.

12-what do you spend the most time thinking about?
Analyzing things, things I want to do/try, convos I wish I'd have with people, sarcastic comments, random things like what if we're living in the matrix, analyzing people, & food.

13-How much have you changed over the years? Who were you as a child?
I think I'm a lot more of a people person & outgoing than I was. I still have my defiant streak in me that I did as a kid.

Personal concepts
1. What is beauty? What is love?
When I hear beauty, I think aesthetically pleasing. Something like clothes, a painting, flowers, etc. that looks good or a person or a trait that person has like their eyes that looks good. Beauty can be used to describe someone's personality too, like that person has a beautiful soul/heart.

Love is compassion. Being outwardly kind, considerate, & generous to other people. Caring for people & wanting the best for them. You can have love for individual people, & you can just have love for mankind in general.

2. What are your most important values?
Freedom, not just for myself but others too. I don't think people should be controlled. Besides that the only thing I can think of is that I try not to ever be unnecessarily rude to anybody. As the saying goes, you catch more bees with honey!

3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?
Not really. I believe in free will. Besides that, I just like learning about different religions & beliefs. I find them more interesting/fascinating than anything else. It's also interesting how lots of religions kind of tie together or how they barrow things from each other. I find buddhism/Hinduism probably the most interesting. I used to look up things about past lives, karma, destiny/fate, soulmates, & twin flames. I don't believe in those things, though.

4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?
People are greedy & crave power, control, & resources so unfortunately war & militaries are inevitable. I wouldn't think anyone would prefer war but it happens, so we might as well make sure we make our military strong. I believe more in using military for self defense than just deploying troops in any country people feel the need to get involved in when they don't need to.

Power is having a leadership role over someone else. I wouldn't say power is a bad thing. Companies have managers who technically have power over their associates. Just because they're technically in charge of the people under them doesn't mean that they're mean to those people. Different people just use power in different ways. I would personally love to be a manager at a big company, so in a way I crave power/being in charge sometimes. My favorite thing to tell others though is that being a boss doesn't mean you're bossy.

Interests
5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why?
Any & everything. Pretty much whatever someone wants to talk about. I can hop into or keep a convo going on pretty much anything. I'll talk about shows, movies, books, friends, politics, funny stories, sports, psychology, life advice, people's dreams/fears, food, traveling, family.. every convo with me is probably a long convo because I love to talk. lol

6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body?
Yes. I like talking about working out & fitness. I'll talk to people about different diets & get their opinions on them like pescatarian, vegetarian, vegan, Mediterranean, paleo, keto.. When it comes to medicine, I've told people the bad side effects I've gotten from medicine & why I refuse now to take anything. I'll tell people the less crap you put in your body the better.

7. What do you think of daily chores?
That they're not very daily. lol If I'm really bored sometimes I'll actually purposefully seek out chores around the house to do. It depends how busy I am with other things whether I see them as a pain or not.

8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome.
Haven't watched any movies lately. I'm a huge Harry Potter fan. Been watching Dexter & Avatar The Last Airbender on Netflix. Currently reading How To Be A Bawse by Lilly Singh (she's my fav youtuber). I also ordered Greg Gutfeld's book of monologues from Barnes & Noble yesterday.

9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why?
The last time I cried was when I lost my job, because I felt like all the things I wanted to achieve in the future with the company had just been completely crushed.

I smile all the time. I try to enjoy & make the best out of my day, & I love being funny & just joking around with other people. I'm usually smiling & laughing & clowning around with people.

10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging?
I love all outdoors activities. Playing sports, theme parks, & hiking.

Evaluation & Behaviour
11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself?
I can make friends problems my problems sometimes. I don't like to see other people upset, & I like to try to fix their issues for them. My anger can be a weakness sometimes. I used to be too generous to people that don't deserve it, but I don't do that anymore so I've overcome that one.

I try not to dislike myself or things about me. I like to just hopefully improve. I dislike that I can be impulsive & don't think things through. I dislike that I can fear commitment, being trapped, & not stick with things because of it.

12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself?
A lot! I'm a people person & usually good with people, I can come up with better/easier ways to do things, I have a good sense of humor, I catch onto things fast, I'm helpful & never mind questions from people, & I'm ambitious & persistent but also kind & laid back with others.

13. In what areas of your life would you like help?
Being better at time management. I never write anything down like making a to do list, I'm terrible at being like I'm going to do this at this time, & I can't for the life of me stick to a routine. I want someone to basically be like ok every day at 10:00 we're hitting the gym together. I feel like I need someone else to keep me accountable on things.

14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it.
Yes, often. I'm never moving at the pace that I want to be. I've gotten better at not getting discouraged about it.

People & Interactions
15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with?
People's humor, their randomness, their achievements, their ambition/motivation, their kindness, their empathy, & their energy.

I dislike when people are rude, too uptight, unwilling to try other people's ideas, have no sense of humor, get offended easily, are too sensitive or sulk too much, or don't realize their impact on the people around them.

16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner?
Romance sounds nice, but I've never had someone be romantic with me. Never been in a long term relationship actually. Sex is fun & a nice experience to share with someone, & it's exciting to try new sexual things with them.

I think I answered this in another questionnaire, but at the moment I just want someone who I feel can keep up with me, help me grow, & is generally on the same page as me.

17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why?
I don't really have many worries about it. I think kids are fun. I would probably just treat them like a small playmate tbh. Anything else would probably just depend on things about them individually.

18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction?
Ask them a ton of questions, & see why they think the way they do. I don't need other people to agree with me, & I actually think it's more fun when they don't. I like to debate. Also, I just like to learn people's motivations & thought processes. Maybe I could also change their mind or they can change mine, but I don't bank on it. Always cool to try to get new information from others.

19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one.
Being realistic, I probably think of most people as being neutral. I try to give to charities whenever companies are raising money for the make a wish foundation or something like that. I do think society as a whole deserves voluntary compassion.

Selfishness & being self absorbed. Also, people being judgy & trying to push their "morals" on others.

20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them?
I just meet people randomly tbh. I've meet friends at college in my dorm lounge, at school dances, at work.. whoever has good energy & that I enjoy talking to I'll be friends with.

21. How do you behave around strangers?
Outgoing & try to just be myself. Yesterday in line at chipotle the guy in front of me just started talking & joking around with me. We were mostly talking about food & different creative food ideas like making a dessert pizza.


----------



## Cupcakemonster (Dec 15, 2019)

I added answers to 3 questionnaires, if you guys wanted to add further opinions.

@BroNerd @NT the DC @februarystars @Shrodingers drink @Red Panda @Buttahfly @AllOne @crimsongarnet @Pippi @Alice Alipheese @Surreal Snake @Rept


----------



## Cupcakemonster (Dec 15, 2019)

Edit on the college major question: 

I've recently decided to take classes again after being out of school for 3-4 yrs. I'm going to take online classes for an associate's degree in business management & marketing. After that, I hope to get my bachelor's in communication studies & business.


----------



## Cupcakemonster (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm also really bored by routine & get bored extremely easily. I'm bad at learning from mistakes & have done the same stupid things over & over in situations. I think if I had high Si I would learn from the past more/better? I feel like I'm way more present/future oriented than past. 

I really admire ENTJs because I wish I was that good at accomplishing goals & making plans for the future, without planning on repetition like SJs do.


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

Cupcakemonster said:


> 2) I'm not sure what my purpose in life is, but I guess I would say it's to experience as many things as possible and to hopefully make a positive impact on those around me.


Se or Ne but probably Se. For sure you are a P.



> 3) Greed is the 7 deadly sin I relate to the most, I would say. I like expensive food, clothes, cars, etc. and dream about working my way up a company and/or being a successful entrepreneur. I'm a workaholic. I rarely take time off of work, and will happily work 60 hours a week if it means making and saving more money for myself.


So Se for sure then.



> 5) I admire people that are better at time management and following through with things than me. I have a ton of interesting ideas that never seem to go anywhere. I also seem to overestimate what I can get done in a specific amount of time.


P again



> 6) In college I took psychology, early childhood education, & communication classes. I couldn't decide what I wanted to major in and didn't finish my degree though.


P again.




> 8) When I meet new people I focus on their general attitude & the vibe I get from them.


probably Fi



> 10) I have a lot of hobbies. Sports, physical activities, decorating, cooking, baking, reading about a ton of random things- astrology, different religions, psychology stuff, etc. I like politics (I'm a libertarian). I like the arts like going to see plays.


Se again. Depending the kind of libertarian could be either T or F.




> 13) I think I can "merge" with other people. I find myself liking music, shows, etc. that people do around me. I'll get into new fashion styles because of people I'm around. Also, I'll start picking up people's phrases & the way they talk.


Fe. You are probably ESTP. 




> I dislike how I overthink things so much. I can analyze any & everything to death. I dislike how impulsive & reactive I can be at times. I dislike my anger at times.


Ti



> 12-what do you spend the most time thinking about?
> Analyzing things, things I want to do/try, convos I wish I'd have with people, sarcastic comments, random things like what if we're living in the matrix, analyzing people, & food.
> 
> 13-How much have you changed over the years? Who were you as a child?
> I think I'm a lot more of a people person & outgoing than I was. I still have my defiant streak in me that I did as a kid.



You fairly consistently answer as Se and Ti, so I would say you are ESTP. It was getting repetitive so I am not going to hammer it a whole bunch answering everything as Se and Ti, but I think you will find ESTP describes you fairly well.


----------



## Cupcakemonster (Dec 15, 2019)

@The Last enneagram thoughts at all too?


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

I don't do Enneagram. It's just like you pick your motivating fear and that's your number. You can probably do that yourself about as well as anyone could do it for you.


----------

